# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  An Audience With... Coronation Street

## Lennie

Corrie stars are busy preparing a Street editon of ITV1's An Audience With... series, which is due to hit out screens in April. Actors including Richard Fleeshman (Craig), Wendi Peters (Cilla), Andy Whyment (Kirk) and Bill Roache (Ken) will perform songs and skits, and take questions from a star-studded audience.
"It'll be a great evening," says a source at the ITV1 soap. "Everyone is practising hard to ensure that we get it right." 


(Inside Soap Magazine)

----------


## Katy

i swaw that as well i thinkk it looks quite good, looking forward to seeing andy sing again he was really good in soapstar superstar.

----------


## dddMac1

that sounds quite good can't wait to see it

----------


## Pixie

sounds good! will be great to see richard fleeshman singing again

----------


## Lennie

I also will be watching for Richard's singing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

wow, im looking forward too it could be very interesting

----------


## stacyefc

sounds good.  i think richard fleeshman has a brilliant voice

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Do we have an actual date for this yet?

----------


## Abbie

> sounds good.  i think richard fleeshman has a brilliant voice


i think he does too, i was quite shocked as i thought he wouldnt be able tp sing, dont know why though lol

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Do we have an actual date for this yet?


It's on this upcoming saturday.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Saturday 22nd April everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Gadders

im looking foward to watching richard singing again.

----------


## Lennie

> im looking foward to watching richard singing again.


Same here, cant wait to see him   :Wub:

----------


## Lennie

*Corrie ITV.com page - (An Audience with)*

http://www.itv.com/page.asp?partid=4589&newsType=cor

----------


## Abbie

> Same here, cant wait to see him


I know me either and he has a great voice

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh god I didn't realise that bore was presenting it.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Katy

hey Jude at the end was good with Andy and Richard. I thought it was quite good. I kept flicking between this and casualty. 

Wendi peters was good with that happy song. Beverley Callard however was a little different to say the least.

----------


## Daisyduck

Just watched it was not to bad, but not as good as every one was saying.

----------


## Luna

omg i forgot all about this when did it finish

----------


## shannisrules

i think it finished at 10 either that or 15 past

----------


## Luna

oh its not letting me go back anyone know if it will be repeated

----------


## shannisrules

well it was on itv so there will be probably be a repeat on itv2 sometime just check the tv guides im sure it'll be repeated

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Oh god I didn't realise that bore was presenting it.


Ah actually the presenting bit rotated around loads of the characters.  First it was Ken, then Sean, then Fizz and Kirk, then Jamie and many others.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Ah actually the presenting bit rotated around loads of the characters.  First it was Ken, then Sean, then Fizz and Kirk, then Jamie and many others.


Thankfully.                          :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Nice show, quite enjoyed it, thought the bit for Johnny Briggs was really nice.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Nice to see the old clips too.  Oooh Ena Sharples....

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sally & Natalie's street fight! Priceless!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Layne

I tuned it last night and i thought it was a good show, it ws nice seeing all the old clips and the set tour and stuff!
I think that the performances were good aswell  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i watched aswell last night i thought it was really good richard f was really good

----------


## lollymay

i thought it was brilliant, i really liked the bit with johnny briggs and the singing bits.

----------


## Abbie

awwww i loved it last night and i loved it when they played clips from the past cos ive never seen them before it was great

----------


## xxchicxx

It was brilliant, so enjoyable. I was in tears when the tributes to Mike Baldwin was on. Our Janice made me weep bless her.

----------


## shannisrules

if they used that song for mikes farewell it would have been much better and more emotional

----------


## Johnny Allen

I enjoyed the Johnny Briggs part and the clips, but they needed more clips and less singing, at times it felt like Soapstar Superstar 2, and it just got a tad repetitive when they said 'And singing' more focus should have been on past clips.

----------


## dddMac1

i really enjoyed An Audience with Coronation Street and they should do it again

----------


## Abbie

> It was brilliant, so enjoyable. I was in tears when the tributes to Mike Baldwin was on. Our Janice made me weep bless her.


awww i know that bit was very emotional but done very well

----------


## Pixie

> I enjoyed the Johnny Briggs part and the clips, but they needed more clips and less singing, at times it felt like Soapstar Superstar 2, and it just got a tad repetitive when they said 'And singing' more focus should have been on past clips.


but they kinda had to have lots of singing as thats what the "an audience with..." shows are often about

----------

